# Central Massachusetts?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone on here from Central Mass that might be looking for a little help in August? My wife wants to take the kids back for a month or so and the only way I can swing it is if I make it a working vacation. Her family lives in the Leominster area, and mine on Cape Ann.

Thanks!


----------

